# How to tell if you have the Real Girl Scout Cookies Thin Mint!



## Nightmarecreature (Aug 20, 2012)

I recently was invited to a grow room with the GSC Thin mint cut. I'm posting this for people who are paying big bucks for fake GSC Thin Mint cuts and getting ripped. More people have the fake cut than the real cut. GSC Thin Mint is clone ONLY. This is for the Real Thin mint cut only. GSC itself is NOT clone only and exists in seed form. I smoked some of the nugs and I realized the GSC I smoked before was probably not the real thing. GSC TM is an extreme creeper and a very good strain because it has bag appeal, is an 8 out of 10 for potency and has a real nice flavor. It's just a unique strain if you're tired of OG's. This is one strain to get thats not all hype but crazy prices people come up with make it not worth buying for high prices. I said it, it's not worth paying more than $150 for the genetics. The GSC I saw was purchased for around $2k. I'm saving up for the cut only because my girl really likes to mix it with her OG's.

How to tell if you have the real TM cut without seeing it in flower:
The fan leave stems will grow extremely long and stick straight out. It looks very odd.
A leaf mutation on one side of the fan leaves. One side will be normal and the other side of the leaf will be deformed or mutated.

Sorry but I was not allowed to take pictures. I'll take pics when I have it in my hands.


----------



## growrookie1 (Mar 5, 2013)

I just posted about this. Any strain can be considered "clone only" because all seedlings are different from each other. The real girl scout cookies is a cut FROM BERNER in san fran. Its not "thin mint" and even if the "Thin Mint" is a real strain it SUCKS. The only real dank high yielding, super potent, extremely frosty, with dark purple but light green patches, that smells like you took an ounce of GDP and blended it with Animal Cookies, is the cut from Berner in frisco. I got BOTH strains on my mission to get the true cookie cut. The thin Mint has real Kushy bigger leaves and it has a earthy Bubba Kush smell that does give a minty effect to its flavor, but its crap! Average meds. The real GSC is above average and something to post about and there's nothing minty about it. The plant closest to the camera is the thin mint, the big ones are the real GDP/animal cookie flavored version. I ended up with like 1 /12 lbs of the thin mint and 16lbs of high grade GSC.


----------



## AKDOGG (May 28, 2013)

growrookie1 said:


> I just posted about this. Any strain can be considered "clone only" because all seedlings are different from each other. The real girl scout cookies is a cut FROM BERNER in san fran. Its not "thin mint" and even if the "Thin Mint" is a real strain it SUCKS. The only real dank high yielding, super potent, extremely frosty, with dark purple but light green patches, that smells like you took an ounce of GDP and blended it with Animal Cookies, is the cut from Berner in frisco. I got BOTH strains on my mission to get the true cookie cut. The thin Mint has real Kushy bigger leaves and it has a earthy Bubba Kush smell that does give a minty effect to its flavor, but its crap! Average meds. The real GSC is above average and something to post about and there'sView attachment 2554396 nothing minty about it. The plant closest to the camera is the thin mint, the big ones are the real GDP/animal cookie flavored version. I ended up with like 1 /12 lbs of the thin mint and 16lbs of high grade GSC.


Does it grow like GDP? Reason I'm asking is my buddy have GSC and he said it's the real deal and it grows like GDP and some of the leaves are bigger and some leaves are smaller looks Indica. It's real hard to tell what the leaves looks like on your GSC the big plants in the back. If you can get a close up pictures that would be great either last seasons grow or your new veg from this season will help out a lot.


----------



## realsmoke191 (Apr 2, 2015)

AKDOGG said:


> Does it grow like GDP? Reason I'm ng is my buddy have GSC and he said it's the real deal and it grows like GDP and some of the leaves are bigger and some leaves are smaller looks Indica. It's real hard to tell what the leaves looks like on your GSC the big plants in the back. If you can get a close up pictures that would be great either last seasons grow or your new veg from this season will help out a lot.


Well shall i give my input ive have three diff kinds of gsc an ok ill explain my different type ,one has a pie/ poision taste. One had more of a gdp/poisio taste with purple through bout the bud an crystals. An the one am growing now came out of like through some gsc i had an it had a real soft durban taste but boy pack a mean thc level with a more couch lock effect


----------



## Alienwidow (Apr 2, 2015)

This thread is confusing.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 3, 2015)

Alienwidow said:


> This thread is confusing.


Nah, it's obvious they all have the real deal gsc. LOL.


----------



## realsmoke191 (Apr 3, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Nah, it's obvious they all have the real deal gsc. LOL.


I know I guess it bold back down knowing your breeders


----------



## realsmoke191 (Apr 4, 2015)

If u look closely u can see the purple coming in at day 50 something i came across these babies on the humble which lets me know after all the research i have a good thin mint pheno


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 4, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Nah, it's obvious they all have the real deal gsc. LOL.


just grown in different grow rooms. right @Swerve


----------



## realsmoke191 (Apr 4, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> just grown in different grow rooms. right @Swerve


To b honest am still trying to control my climate its been around 80/85 degrees which is not good but she is thriving for most part. She has a real fruity smell rite now.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 4, 2015)

realsmoke191 said:


> To b honest am still trying to control my climate its been around 80/85 degrees which is not good but she is thriving for most part. She has a real fruity smell rite now.


well the clone only isnt fruity. im not saying what you have isnt dank, but forum isnt fruity.


----------



## realsmoke191 (Apr 4, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> well the clone only isnt fruity. im not saying what you nt dank, but forum isnt fruity.


Well the thin mint version is eithee fruity or diesel smelling according to leafly but when i had the batch that these came from the thc levels was through the roof .


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 4, 2015)

realsmoke191 said:


> Well the thin mint version is eithee fruity or diesel smelling according to leafly but when i had the batch that these came from the thc levels was through the roof .


oh yea i cant comment on the thinmint.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 4, 2015)

I gotta say it's been nice not hearing so much gsc bullshit..


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 4, 2015)

Just look on the box, if it doesn't say Thin Mints and have a picture of some girl in a ridiculous outfit you know it ain't the real deal.


----------



## kgp (Apr 5, 2015)

The thin mint is on lock. Either because it's all hype, or without it the cookie crew, would just be a crew. And they can't afford to loose all the hype. From what a gathered only the crew has it and it's not getting out. They are hyping it for their seed release.

You can try and get the forum or platinum, or even the animal but that's about as close as you will get unless jigga is you bff.

Good luck on your search.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 5, 2015)

kgp said:


> The thin mint is on lock. Either because it's all hype, or without it the cookie crew, would just be a crew. And they can't afford to loose all the hype. From what a gathered only the crew has it and it's not getting out. They are hyping it for their seed release.
> 
> You can try and get the forum or platinum, or even the animal but that's about as close as you will get unless jigga is you bff.
> 
> Good luck on your search.


Most likely a group of people who were pissed that the prices didn't look like they were ever going to stop droppin and came up with a GENIUS marketing campaign (complete with rappers and everything) to up the price.. Dealers from Who Cares, Idaho all the way the Small Town, West Virginia were applauding them as they were then able to sell any _good_ bag of weed as gsc and charge what they wanted..


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 5, 2015)

Dark Heart Nursery has a nice representation, so do many other clone vendors. There are so many strains out there getting caught up in the real deal game is so boring. If you want something dank go with a vendor you trust and pick a strain that fits what you want. Boom, life is easier.


----------



## Dankfactory (Apr 11, 2015)

Im from Central Coast CA and just took a trip up to Big Sur to camp with my ladies(my chick and my shih tzu)
I met up with a childhood homie who lives in the Bay area and who is as maniacal about clone acquisiton up there, as I am down here in the Central Coast and SFV areas.. Traded him Grape Ape and my treasured Loius XIII OG clones for what he has labeled as GSC, Private Reserve OG and XXX OG cuts..

Ive had the ForumGSC cut forever now so itll be fun to compare at least.


----------



## realsmoke191 (Apr 11, 2015)

Dankfactory said:


> Im from Central Coast CA and just took a trip up to Big Sur to camp with my ladies(my chick and my shih tzu)
> I met up with a childhood homie who lives in the Bay area and who is as maniacal about clone acquisiton up there, as I am down here in the Central Coast and SFV areas.. Traded him Grape Ape and my treasured Loius XIII OG clones for what he has labeled as GSC, Private Reserve OG and XXX OG cuts..
> 
> Ive had the ForumGSC cut forever now so itll be fun to compare at least.


Ok let me know how yours turn out as far as taste ,smell an looks.


----------



## Dankfactory (Apr 11, 2015)

realsmoke191 said:


> Ok let me know how yours turn out as far as taste ,smell an looks.


Word. Here's a pic of the GSC's I just grabbed. Not the forum cut according to my homie. Who can tell me, just by counting the # of serrations on the blades, if this is the original cut that Snoop Lion pistol whipped Edward Snowden for before he fled to Moscow?

Ahhh.. So much hype around this cut. Yet here we are.
Fuck it. It sells.


----------



## Dankfactory (Apr 11, 2015)

Don't be perving on my spinach and kale seedlings by the way... 
Those are mine.


----------



## realsmoke191 (Apr 11, 2015)

Dankfactory said:


> Don't be perving on my spinach and kale seedlings by the way...
> Those are mine.


IIs that your first run with this batch ?


----------



## realsmoke191 (Apr 11, 2015)

Check this out even though I can smell a strong fruity smell of my cut , when I rub the stems of the leaf and during pruning process u could smell the Durban poison coming out


----------



## Dankfactory (Apr 12, 2015)

realsmoke191 said:


> IIs that your first run with this batch ?


First batch of what? My Kale and Spinach?

If you mean the GSC, No: I've had the cut for a couple years now. With any elite cuts, I try to secure the strain from at least two unrelated sources so I can ensure I have the legitimate cutting. I did the same with my blue dream and green crack. Lots of bullshitters out there just renaming cuts. Who has time for that shit?!
The forum cut also isn't the true clone. 
I will say though, that I concur. The GSC is not at all fruity. Not quite sure what you mean in that regard homes.


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 12, 2015)

Dankfactory said:


> First batch of what? My Kale and Spinach?
> 
> If you mean the GSC, No: I've had the cut for a couple years now. With any elite cuts, I try to secure the strain from at least two unrelated sources so I can ensure I have the legitimate cutting. I did the same with my blue dream and green crack. Lots of bullshitters out there just renaming cuts. Who has time for that shit?!
> The forum cut also isn't the true clone.
> I will say though, that I concur. The GSC is not at all fruity. Not quite sure what you mean in that regard homes.


I found a fruity pheno in an S1, smelled like straight fruity pebbles. But the clone was not fruity smelling at all so who knows.


----------



## heelzballer (Apr 12, 2015)

I got my version of GSC from a seed a few years ago now from BC Bud Depot..There were alot of reports of problems with them, but the one seed I got was fire!! Has kind of a burnt rubber smell to buds, and doesn't show alot of trichome coverage at all, but is fantastic and strong high! Peeps love it...Whaddya think? Close to real deal or just OG Kush leaning?


----------



## realsmoke191 (Apr 13, 2015)

heelzballer said:


> I got my version of GSC from a seed a few years ago now from BC Bud Depot..There were alot of reports of problems with them, but the one seed I got was fire!! Has kind of a burnt rubber smell to buds, and doesn't show alot of trichome coverage at all, but is fantastic and strong high! Peeps love it...Whaddya think? Close to real deal or just OG Kush leaning?


Stamp!


----------



## Alienwidow (Apr 13, 2015)

I hope this thread lasts as long as it takes for everyone to post their finnished product.....pics or it didnt happen.


----------



## heelzballer (Apr 13, 2015)

realsmoke191 said:


> Stamp!


Stamp meaning it gets verified GSC approval?? Hells yeah!!


----------



## Dankfactory (Apr 13, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I found a fruity pheno in an S1, smelled like straight fruity pebbles. But the clone was not fruity smelling at all so who knows.


Not here to tell someone what they do or don't have, but I'll just say this. Michael Jackson had a son. He named him Prince Michael.
The fledgling Michael grows up one day and decides since he came from the original Michael Jackson, that he must of course intrinsically be capable of producing the exact same traits and talent that the Senior Miichael possessed. He releases an album, however instead of calling himself Prince Michael, he decides to go ahead and call himself Michael Jackson to boost sales.
And there you have the seed game.


----------



## realsmoke191 (Apr 13, 2015)

heelzballer said:


> Stamp meaning it gets verified GSC approval?? Hells yeah!!


Yeah that what it means


----------



## realsmoke191 (Apr 13, 2015)

Dankfactory said:


> Not here to tell someone what they do or don't have, but I'll just say this. Michael Jackson had a son. He named him Prince Michael.
> The fledgling Michael grows up one day and decides since he came from the original Michael Jackson, that he must of course intrinsically be capable of producing the exact same traits and talent that the Senior Miichael possessed. He releases an album, however instead of calling himself Prince Michael, he decides to go ahead and call himself Michael Jackson to boost sales.
> And there you have the seed game.


Today when i was checking the buds on the GSC thin mint the top colas had a different smell from the bottom colas the ones at the bottom had more of burnt rubber smell as for the top it had a fruity smell can u explain that from any pass experience an am om day 58


----------



## realsmoke191 (Apr 13, 2015)

Day 58


----------



## trontreez (Apr 13, 2015)

Dankfactory said:


> Not here to tell someone what they do or don't have, but I'll just say this. Michael Jackson had a son. He named him Prince Michael.
> The fledgling Michael grows up one day and decides since he came from the original Michael Jackson, that he must of course intrinsically be capable of producing the exact same traits and talent that the Senior Miichael possessed. He releases an album, however instead of calling himself Prince Michael, he decides to go ahead and call himself Michael Jackson to boost sales.
> And there you have the seed game.


Yeah Prince Michael isn't Michael Jackson's real son. He's all cracker just look at him. He has a real son from that Billie Jean girl or whatever though.


----------



## Guru96 (Dec 17, 2015)

realsmoke191 said:


> Day 58


This is what my plant looks like right now in flowering under my led, it is "gsc thin mint" from a few seeds. I got the seeds out of a bag I bought at the local farmers market.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 17, 2015)

I keep hearing the GSC is a weak ass yielder. True? False?


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 17, 2015)

trontreez said:


> Yeah Prince Michael isn't Michael Jackson's real son. He's all cracker just look at him. He has a real son from that Billie Jean girl or whatever though.




Blanket?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 17, 2015)

So sick of hearing about this cut, and so tired of *the cult of cut-only elitism.* There's a lot of fucking daaaank seeds and widely available cuts out there without a crafty marketing campaign inflating their value. $2000 for a cut? Yeah, y'all can miss me with that. I think the GG #4 seems legit, and I'm sort of sick of hearing about _it_ too. I have a friend from Mendocino Co. who has the real deal Cookies. I've smoked it several times, and it is real nice, but nothing to lose your shit over.


----------



## Odin* (Dec 18, 2015)

My strain hunting finally put the GSC in my hands, I didn't get her until last year though.




She's nice, but when I started looking for her something really special fell into my hands and I believe that I'm the only one that has it (an interesting story behind her acquisition). Keep her cool and she gets really dark purple, crazy trich's, drinks more than any other plant I've ever had, but yields the least. Nice golf ball sized buds, dense, not too dense, and a scent that belies her true nature. She smells of vanilla cream and sweet berries, tastes like it too, but she is the most potent plant I've ever come across, bar none. Everyone that has had it says it was like smoking for the first time. It's borderline psychedelic. I kid you not, first time I had her, I had visuals (still do at times).



Gets crazy long stems on her fan leaves also (even more so than the GSC).





Sorry to go off on a tangent, I just wanted to share her with you guys, I've had her for nearly 4 years now, very proud of her. Wish I could pass the dutchie to the left right now.


----------



## realsmoke191 (Dec 18, 2015)

Odin* said:


> My strain hunting finally put the GSC in my hands, I didn't get her until last year though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They look really nice wish I could try some


----------



## Gquebed (Dec 18, 2015)

Would be nice to see a pic of the gsc in dried nug form.

Ive got a couple big nugs left and i dont know if its legit gsc or not.

Its a really nice, pleasant high. Very sativa-ish. Taste great. Whatever it is that i have is truly exceptional.... light golden brown in colour... 

It really really reminds me of the Colombian Gold that used to come around once in awhile back in the late 80s. I wouldnt doubt it if it was...


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 18, 2015)

Gquebed said:


> Would be nice to see a pic of the gsc in dried nug form.
> 
> Ive got a couple big nugs left and i dont know if its legit gsc or not.
> 
> ...


The creators of the real deal girl scout cookies never gave any clones or made seeds, so you do not have the real deal, you may have the "forum" cut which is some seeds that came from a bag of girl scout cookies, but it isn't the "thin mint" cut, only the cookie fam has that.


----------



## Jays Holistics 916 (Mar 6, 2016)

Michael Huntherz said:


> So sick of hearing about this cut, and so tired of *the cult of cut-only elitism.* There's a lot of fucking daaaank seeds and widely available cuts out there without a crafty marketing campaign inflating their value. $2000 for a cut? Yeah, y'all can miss me with that. I think the GG #4 seems legit, and I'm sort of sick of hearing about _it_ too. I have a friend from Mendocino Co. who has the real deal Cookies. I've smoked it several times, and it is real nice, but nothing to lose your shit over.


I get cuts of true gg4 and gsc for ten bucks each and it's real deal. People hype this stuff too much or maybe I'm just lucky with where I live haha


----------



## realsmoke191 (Mar 6, 2016)

cool that's what's up shit when ever u get a chance we might could swop something !! Quite


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 6, 2016)

Everything I have is real. Everything anyone else has is fake.


----------



## realsmoke191 (Mar 6, 2016)

To b honest u can't really say that unless u are the man him self who created the genitics which everyone knows who he is !!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 12, 2016)

Odin* said:


> My strain hunting finally put the GSC in my hands, I didn't get her until last year though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck the girl scout cookies whichever of the _dozens _to choose from bagseed or not! I want that bitch!!!


----------



## black jesus (Jul 21, 2016)

The gsc I had a few years smelled just like cookies. It was so nice I asked my boy could take some. He gave me about 3 grams and I couldn't stop putting my hand in my pocket and pulling it out to smell it. The high is super crazy. You can go to work but won't be the same. If you got something you think is gsc just smell and smoke it. If it taste like something you smoked b4 then that's not it...if a strain is made up to smell ,taste and feel like gsc then I don't see what's the issue. How many breeders make white widow? The secret is out there so yeah. I love to cook. And I have this weird thing where I can taste something and come very close to cooking that dish...I'm might buy some gsc clones a guy is selling for $5 each. If it don't pass the test comes harvest maybe I'll call it something else lol


----------



## Ozarkmonkeykungfu (Jan 8, 2020)

I have a loner going at the moment that was started from bag seed of what someone claimed was thin mint cookies...will have to wait and see...and most likely it’s not pure genetics and possibly something a new.


----------



## F_T_P! (Dec 18, 2021)

kgp said:


> The thin mint is on lock. Either because it's all hype, *or without it the cookie crew, would just be a crew*. And they can't afford to loose all the hype. From what a gathered only the crew has it and it's not getting out. They are hyping it for their seed release.
> 
> You can try and get the forum or platinum, or even the animal but that's about as close as you will get unless jigga is you bff.
> 
> Good luck on your search.


Looks like kgp was right, a lot of current hype strains are derived from Thin Mint. It is a special plant, used to run it before it got put on lock. My dude had the '09 jigga Thin Mint for years, then all the sudden, it was gone and never spoke of again.


----------

